# Marantz/Pioneer bigot



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

I've used Marantz and Pioneer equipment for a long time.
I do like the sound of Marantz better, though.

Main system:

Hitachi SuperScan 812 display
electronics:
Marantz AV/MM 9000 pre/pro/amp
Pioneer DV-F727 DVD changer
Pioneer DVL-919 LD/DVD player
speakers:
front: NHT 2.9 + NHT AC-2
rear: Advent Heritage (used to be fronts, years ago)
sub: Energy XL-S12

bedroom system:

Vizio VX240M 24" LCD display
electronics:
Marantz NR1501 receiver, replacing Pioneer VSX-D906S
Pioneer BDP-120 player
Pioneer LD-700 player
speakers:
Klipsh KG2WO bookshelf


----------



## kevin (Jan 30, 2010)

I still have an old pair of the advent heritage speakers that I put up years ago and loved but that I did not want to refoam.-
-If you need help with your old advent Heritage try this link that I found.--
--kevin
http://www.abtechservices.com/adventspeakers.html


----------

